# 3D range fees



## Hasbro (Jul 5, 2003)

I usually join two clubs around here... One club I think was $35 but that included ASA membership. A very good deal. When I go to a shoot Instead of a $12 fun round... its $8. something like that.

The other club is a $20 membership & rounds cost like $5. Also a good deal.

The dues you are paying don't seem unreasonable IMO. Esp if you have access to target bags... Key to the gate... indoor facility type of thing.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

targets dont fix/replace themselves...gotta pay to play!!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Regretfully this past year in our winter league we saw a decline in our usual number of shooters so I think some clubs upped the cost and some brought down the cost to get shooters in. But they try to make up the difference at the kitchen or concession stand. We all have to remember that it is still a business. There has to be some sort of profit to pay expenses... and the expenses are rising. 
It is still one of the cheapest hobbies arrownd. ( slick spelling). 
I tried golf and it is not my game. :mg:
Give me a bow any day.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with the dues or shooting fees. $50.00 per person per year does not pay for targets, practice bales, up keep or insurance. Sounds like you'r hanging around a bunch of cry babies.

Our club has a great lease agreement with the local park. We have dues at $25.00 per family and shooting fees of; $10 for adults, $5 for 12 thru 17 and 11 and under shoot free. We have a 60 yard practice range with bow racks and sitting benches. 14 bag targets are on the short 3D course. 3D targets are not left out and only for events. We have 2 carports with 3 picnic tables each and a picnic table for every 10 3D targets on the regular 3D course. And there are two all steel, walkup treestand/platforms that 3 bag targets can be shot from. Personally, I think our dues should be higher. 

Dues at one of the local indoor ranges is something like $275.00 per year and does not include any events, just practice....


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

Our club is $65 a year. We have marked out 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 yard out side butts but you can shoot out to 100 yards +. A 30 3D target range set up all season, 30 yard heated in door range but if you shoot through the club house you can shoot 40 yards, 200 yard rifle range, 5 acre bass pond on 154 acres. $5 to just shoot the course and $10 each and $20 per family for a scheduled shoot (NEBA shoots). Talking about fixing and starting back up the field archery course. That club don't sound to bad.


----------



## Reezen71 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like it is on par with what most clubs are doing. Like I said, considering what it costs to go to the movies, eat out, etc., it sounds fair to me and I don't mind paying it. I don't even really know these guys, just heard them complaining a little at the bow shop. Thanks for the info. Tony


----------



## ShezShooter (May 10, 2009)

I don't see an issue with charging and entry fee for an actual tournament or competition. If they are charging you a fee to just practice on a normal basis....well time to move on.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Our Club owns 35 acres of woods in suburban Philadelphia.
Members have 365 day a year access to a 20 yards heated indoor range, a 10-60 yard outdoor, a 55-120 Long Distance Range, and a 15 target Walking/Field course. We are building a Knife/Axe Throwing Range this year. All are free to members
Dues are 85 to join, 60 to renew (30 for Seniors), and a Family membership costs 10 more.
Our 3D shoots are $10 for adults, and we shoot outdoors 12 months a year. We put out mostly Rineharts, and all are targets, from a Rinehart Skunk to a Rinehart Moose, are maintained in excellent condition. We keep some of the nicer looking McKenzies in use, like Billys and Bighorns, Bedded Buck and HD Deer.

We put the targets away between shoots, and no member can shoot them without paying the full registration fee at a shoot.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ok*

I am used to paying between 12 to 20 bucks to shoot at local shoots here in Arkansas. You can save a few bucks by joining the clubs. I usually join the main 3 or 4 clubs I shoot at, by giving them membership dues every year it helps them out and that keeps me in a place to shoot. Support your local clubs.


----------



## bearkiller1 (Jan 31, 2009)

What does it cost to buy 30 to 40 rhinehardt targets to set up different courses? ($250 to $800 each). My club sets a different course each month and brings the targets in after each shoot. This takes about 40 manhours! Add in registration and snack bar. 12 to 15 bucks is a bargain.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

bearkiller1 said:


> What does it cost to buy 30 to 40 rhinehardt targets to set up different courses? ($250 to $800 each). My club sets a different course each month and brings the targets in after each shoot. This takes about 40 manhours! Add in registration and snack bar. 12 to 15 bucks is a bargain.


Good question. We are setting up a shoot this weekend, with 5 McK's and 25 Rineharts. All in fantastic shape. Not a chunk out, or broken line, on any of them.
The cost is $11,837 + shipping, at the lowest Club Prices available, for what we are putting out. Just in targets. Another dozen + will stay in the Barn.
Then we gotta cut the grass (we bought a diesel tractor mower this year, still use a small one, two weedeaters, a swisher, and RoundUp during the Green Months, to keep the place presentable), plus high taxes on 35 suburban Phila acres, plus utilities (indoor range open year round to members), plus we gotta fix the clutch (again) on the old Ford Pickup we use around the club, the trailer needs work, and we gotta replace a dozen and a half flo lights and ballasts in the barn this month.
We charge $10 per adult shooter, and pray it doesn't rain or snow, like it did 3 times already since January.
Somebody will still ***** about something.


----------



## MainelyBucks (Jun 14, 2009)

*Fees*

I manage our local 3-d course. There is alot of work that goes into making and maintaining the course.. If you club has good targets,they can cost any where rom 150. to 1500.
We charge $14 for non members and $12 for members of our club. Ya some people don't like it but they don't know what goes into it ...


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Is it a club or a business?

If a club, pay the dues, do the work sessions and pay to shoot each event. I am guessing that club members get something like a $2 reduced rate at events that guests shoot.

We have a business near us that just opened and they want to sell memberships. I asked what the membership gets me and I was told $2 off the guest price to shoot 3d, and access to the bag targets. Since I live in the county and don't need the bags so I play as a guest. It would take a lot of 3d rounds to get my money worth. But if you need a place to shot and they offer the bags and access then go for it.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

My local club has had the same 3-D targets for a good 6 years maybe one new one a year. I KNOW they have made there money 10* over again. As for range fees for spots I don't charge to shoot at my house I envite anyone I know who likes to shoot to come over.


----------



## bigbadbanshee75 (Mar 2, 2009)

Our local club is a 10 dollar membership fee. They have the 3d course set up at all times and we are free to shoot that and the bag targets they have for nothing. when it is our turn to host the league shoot once a month we must pay 10 dollars to shoot like everyone else. that is a great deal but yes, you must pay to help keep targets maintained and to buy new ones!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Each shooter costs the Club about $4 in 3D target wear in a 30 target shoot, just by shooting one arrow into each target. Then there are the costs other that target replacement to consider.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

My club its 100 a year for 24 7 access. And 20 for shoots. The rest of the time its free. We have a flat range 15 to 100 yards, 20 30 40 50 broad head pits, 2 marked yardage 14 target courses, 2 unmarked 1 with 14 targets and 1 with 15.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Sniper1 said:


> Each shooter costs the Club about $4 in 3D target wear in a 30 target shoot, just by shooting one arrow into each target. Then there are the costs other that target replacement to consider.


Honestly its closer to $6


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

kjwhfsd said:


> Honestly its closer to $6


If you buy Rineharts, it's about $4. McK's cost more to maintain, and the 20 lower cost of McK's is quickly eaten up with more expensive vitals that don't last long, and heads and butts that don't last all that long either.
And with Rineharts, even the smallest targets have replacable vitals.
We've had Rineharts fall off the trailer and get run over, and they were fine. Sun and rain have no impact on Rineharts, except they soak up water like a sponge (all targets do).
The durability and longevity of Rineharts is far better that McK's. 
I do like McK Billy's, Bighorns, Bedded Bucks, Sneak Deer, and some others. We put out about 15 - 20% McK's a shoot. That's enough. If guys want to shoot only Mck's because that's what "The Tournaments use" then they can go to another Club and shoot dried out, shot out trash. Hasta La Vista. I hope they enjoy themselves. We are the ones who have to deal with the financial realities, and most of the Clubs who use McK's and R&W's do so because they can't or won't spend money on Rineharts.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Reezen71 said:


> I am new to the 3D archery thing and I wanted some opinions. I belong to an archery club that charges $50 a year for a membership and then $10 a round ($5 for kids). I don't really have a problem with this but I am hearing from other locals that this is highly unusual and that they will not shoot there. They say that once you are a member, you should be able to shoot for free. I don't find it to be that unreasonable. I am trying to get some feedback to take to the club if necessary as it may be costing them shooters at tournaments. What are some of your thoughts on this. Thanks. Tony


My current club is similar. I'm not a big fan of the incremental dues to shoot, but it is one acceptable way to make ends meet from the club perspective. In this fashion, whoever does the most shooting should have to pay more, so this setup favors the occasional shooter, and can draw in additional club members that hardly ever show up but still give their $50 every year in the hopes that their lifestyle changes. Club gets a boost in member fees that they otherwise might have lost.

IMO, I think it's better to raise the club prices until the yearly fee covers all the costs of the club, and be able to shoot unlimited for the rest of the year, barring tournament/leagues that give out dinners/trophies for the participants. The reason I like this is that those members who choose to pony up, have a financial commitment to see the club through. 

What I see in the first style is that a limited few of the members do all the work, and eventually reach burnout, and the club can die if some of the part time shooters don't become more committed to shooting at the club. In the second style, you still have the handful of supermen that do it all, but chances are, others will step in and provide relief to the others from year to year, because the higher entry fee to membership, "filters" out the less committed shooters. Also, the higher entry fee provides a financial incentive for newbies to adopt the sport as a lifestyle, which can turn the newbie into a club superman as well.

I like the second method better, because I like to belong to a bunch of shooters and doers, rather than a coffee shop social club or rack measuring team.

I'm all about encouraging participation, not financially discouraging it. Problem is, each club has to balance discouraging membership and encouraging participation, or encouraging membership and discouraging participation.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

For our Club, $60 ($70 for Family, $30 for Seniors) Membership dues get you unlimited access to a 20 yard Indoor Range, a 60 yard OutDoor Range, a 55 to 115 yard Long Distance Range, and a 15 target Walking/Field Course.

Organized shoots like Vegas and 3D cost extra.

Area Stores that have indoor ranges charge about $8 a hour to shoot paper indoors.

I expect next year 3D shoot fees will be rising to $12. Considering you get to shoot $12,000 (Rinehart Moose to Skunk) worth of targets somebody else put out on a beautifully maintained and ever changing course spread out over 35 wooded acres, I would say that was a bargain.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

My club I belong to is an indoor range up to 40 yards with access 24/7. They run indoor and outdoor events and that includes several 3d courses (40 targets). The dues are $120 working membership for the indoor and for every 3d shoot $10, its $12 for non members. Now anyone can come and shoot our events by just paying the entry fee. They do not have to join the club to shoot events.

Sniper your club has good prices!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBC123 (Apr 19, 2008)

Kale said:


> targets dont fix/replace themselves...gotta pay to play!!


I second that....amen brother


----------



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

*range fees*

hey guy i run chelsea rod gun club archery. in 1985 when we started 3d range out there we charged 6.00 to shoot targets cost was 99.00 retail for a mckenzie deer now 25 years later we are charging 10.00 but the cost of a deer target is 285.00 dealer cost we spend around 3000.00 a year for targets 
its not cheap if we increased the fees like target cost have risen we all should be paying 20.00 to 25.00 so all of you who are crabbing about cost need to understand we need to make some money at the shoot or there won't be any where to shoot.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

whiskeybent said:


> hey guy i run chelsea rod gun club archery. in 1985 when we started 3d range out there we charged 6.00 to shoot targets cost was 99.00 retail for a mckenzie deer now 25 years later we are charging 10.00 but the cost of a deer target is 285.00 dealer cost we spend around 3000.00 a year for targets
> its not cheap if we increased the fees like target cost have risen we all should be paying 20.00 to 25.00 so all of you who are crabbing about cost need to understand we need to make some money at the shoot or there won't be any where to shoot.


That really puts things into perspective.

I vote we all raise our 3D fees to the price W.B. suggested.

All in favor?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I will pay any resonable amount to be able to shoot 3d targets year around. But I like to see return for what I pay for ie new targets. I belonged to a club in the past that was 15 mins from the house and charged 50 bucks a year for membership, and no discount on tourney days. They make money hand over fist, yet no new targets or they buy cheap deltas and goofy rhineharts. Now I join a club in another state drive an hour and its 35 bucks a year w a 2.50 discount. But I see a return. New targets when needed, second new set is out this year,no goofy targets just the ones asa uses. Plus indoor range and proshop.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Archerm3, just one thing wrong with your scenario, You raise the yearly dues too much and you lose the ones that join to have a place to shoot because alot of them wont pay a high yearly dues. You wouldnt believe how much griping there was when we initially raised our yearly dues to the 50 it cost now. Raise them a bunch more and in the end you will make less because of fewer people joining. Pretty much a no win situation.


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

I run a club in NC not too far from you and we charge $50.00 for singles and $55.00 for families. 

That includes a $20.00 annual membership in the NC Bowhunters Assn. It also gets you 2 million dollars in personal liability insurance anyhere you bowhunt in the US. The club gets discounted insurance for being a NCBA local chapter.

We charge $10 for members for our monthly shoots and $15 for non-members. We also have a $25 max for families. You get access to our known distance range and our stationary target walking course anytime except during hunting season.


----------

